# Raising Eyebrows



## Felicia Santos (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi Yall,

I'm not too familiar with whats possible out there in the realm of beauty. I was wondering, if any of you beauty gurus could give me some pointers on how I can raise my straight brows. 

Below is a picture of what I look like and a (really badly done sketch) of how I'd like my brows to look:









Does anyone know any none surgical ways that I could raise my brows? I'm willing to throw down decent money on products.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello! First of all your face structure is positively STUNNING! OMG...I am in LOVE with your face shape! Now to your question lol....do you do any sort of grooming on your eyebrows? Plucking, shaping, etc. and have you tried using any products on them?


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 29, 2013)

I agree with CC, shaping through tweezing. Your best bet is to get them done professionally at a salon and then maintain them yourself, and by adding pencils and powders to the routine.


----------



## Felicia Santos (Jul 30, 2013)

I do pluck my eyebrows, but there are straight shaped. I was curious if there is any way to grow hair above my brows to raise them a bit.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 30, 2013)

You don't. Or rather you can't. You need to tweeze from below to create the arch you're looking for. Again my previous post will help you on this regard. Just tell the Brow Specialist what you want. They'll do it, all you have to do is maintain that shape through regular tweezing.


----------



## x3meggiex3 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm not sure if this will help you considering everyone else has pretty much covered the topic but..
Sometimes I accidentally pluck too much of my eyebrows off. In fact, they're pretty bare right now, so when I'm shaping them with my eyebrow pencil, I'll take an old mascara brush and brush my eyebrow hairs upwards in the spot where my arch is because it'll appear to have a "peak". It'll feel funny at first, but once you fill them in they'll look just fine.
P.s. you're naturally gorgeous! I'm so jealous!
Also, I like your eyebrows the way they are. I think they match your facial structure.


----------



## Kolly (Aug 31, 2013)

I think your brows suit your face better now than they would with the sketch. Anyway, I agree with everyone else though. You should pluck from the bottom and then comb them in the way you want them to go. Add powder to fill them in so it won't look like you over did it.


----------

